# Finally sat down to talk with random girls.



## alphatoomega (Aug 14, 2010)

It was my goal for the day to approach a random female today and have a conversation. (honestly, I was hoping for a couple of conversations and maybe some numbers but I'm still far away from that) 

It was pretty tough to get over my bullsh*t and I'm ashamed to say it took 4 hours of walking around and wimping out before I did the damn thing but for once I'm not hating on myself.

The actual conversation was pretty short. I basically walked up to three complete strangers (I was confident coming in, though) who were having their own little conversation on some park benches (and they were all pretty hot, btw) and just sat down there completely uninvited. They looked at me kind of weird at first but then we had a laugh about it, lol. I tried to do the conversation thing but I was still too nervous and nothing much came to my head.

When I left I was real happy that I got the damn thing off my chest. I'm looking forward to more adventures in the future.

I really need to face these fears, dunno about you.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

!!! totally awesome!


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

awesome man. yea the feeling you get after doing it, no matter if it went "well" or not feels dam good. its like the saying goes, a huge weight was lifted off ur shoulders ( more like the chest). when i was in college i was contemplating for days sitting next to this girl. one day, before class started, i stressed for a couple mins whether to go for it or not. (i swear my head felt like it was gonna explode with all the thinking about whether to go for it or not lol). i finally stopped thinking, just picked up my books and went and sat next to her. it was an easy to start the convo, as soon i sat next to her and asked her a question she started talking a lot  i guess she kinda liked me already or something. i talked to her a couple more times after that day, but it never became anything. i guess i wierded her out or something.  but yea, the feeling after the convo was awesome. you feel lighter and free or something.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

you're my hero! :high5


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dude you're awesome!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well done man, That is great. I dont know how I would go doing that. I tend to talk to people with purpose, either because of there job or if it is a random guy or girl something like directions or the time. Although I already have the time and I rarely need help. It is just an easy way to get into a conversation. I would probably still be walking around if I was to just sit next to someone and hope to talk to them. I would talk myself out of it every time.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Every person is an opportunity to improve your social skills. Good job. I think you should try and talk to all people (Not just hot girls).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that's impressive!



mbp86 said:


> Every person is an opportunity to improve your social skills. Good job. I think you should try and talk to all people (Not just hot girls).


Definitely agree.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> Every person is an opportunity to improve your social skills. Good job. I think you should try and talk to all people (Not just hot girls).


+1. all people all sexes, all ages, you can learn from talking to everybody. You will learn much much more, you will talk to heaps more people too.


----------



## alphatoomega (Aug 14, 2010)

@cubanscorpio yeah, its good to get that out your system. Yeah, I've had similar episodes in college myself. I was obsessing over this girl for like a whole semester. It would have been a lot easier to just talk to her immediately but I was just too anxious.
Eventually we did strike up some conversations and I got the lets just be friends talk. she's cool though, i'm not tripping

@mbp86 Yeah, I'm definitely trying to improve my social skills across the whole spectrum, hot girls just kind of grab my attention lol

@matty I think I was trying to prove something to myself more than trying to talk, lol. (which is something to keep in mind, now that i think about it) I really wish I could just relax sometimes, it would make things a lot easier. For the longest time I was using drugs to help me relax but ended up with a drug problem, so now I'm trying to do things like dispute my irrational thoughts, breathe slower and not trip out too much over little or even big things. Its a process, what can I say.

Thanks for all the support guys, the best of luck to all.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Good on you man. Honestly, that's something I could never do. No exceptions.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ have you ever thought of it like playing the lottery? just think, you might meet an absolutely amazing person who you just click with like you never have before, and whom will change your life forever. You've got to be in to win, and chances are the prize is really out there, and its pretty great, it may be that person you passed on the way to work this morning, that person sitting in the coffee shop reading, or it could be no one in your whole city, but there is only one way to find out. you dont have to try to be anybody else, because your not looking for somebody who relates to anybody else, just to you! so you can be totally you. The only thing you have to get used to, is people being not interested in you ( and sure, it can be a big shock to be told rudely to ***** off, or almost be beaten up by a boyfriend) but, the more you meet new people, the easier this becomes to take and eventually, it can even become humorous.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

lol well basically for me last year there was this really hot dime that was popular and I liked since grade 9 but NEVER spoke to her and visa versa but I still had a goal in mind in the last couple weeks before the summer. I wanted to talk to her, even for a bit.

I really WANTED her.
basically she started looking at me in my eyes.. hell even across the room, I kept cool.
eventually I got the guts to say something like "tired Ember?" when she yawned loudly, I am 2 seats behind her. She replied in kind of a flirty way.
Then from there we made contact with eachother and so on.. blah blah

Eventually got the balls to sit next to her and ask her whats going on, I think I made a comment "actually doing work?" and she said somthing like "yea! atleast im actually doing work lol" and she giggled a bit.. then I totally ****ed up by not knowing what more to say lol.. god damn

I know she liked me. and that's my goal this year, make her my date.
(if im still interested in this one)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

You did all that and you weren't even drunk! Awesome xD No really that's impressive.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Good work!!!


----------



## ConfusedinPhilly (Aug 25, 2010)

I envy you; nice job man!


----------

